# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Losing  X axis and Y axis coordinates during printing

## jasane

It's losing X axis and Y axis coordinates during printing, the print object get dislocated.
What happens is, it prints half, or an fair amount amount and then goes to some near points and at this new position it keeps printing like nothing happened.
Everything on hardware is fine. The belts are fully tight, the current  of the motor is adjusted as it should, the axes of the motors are free,  the temperature of the motor during work is ok, the maximum velocity is  360 mm per minute and even this still happening. I look up this solves http://wiki.solidoodle.com/fix-axis-shifting and none of them worked for me.

----------


## Roxy

What version of Marlin do you have loaded on the printer?  Where did you get it from?

----------


## jasane

> What version of Marlin do you have loaded on the printer?  Where did you get it from?


I get from github, i use the 1.0.2 and the 1.1. In both the same happened

----------


## 3DPBuser

Sounds like the endstop switch is failing or is being triggered by electrical noise.

----------

